# Game #1 - Sixers Vs Bucks - November 1st, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun

*November 1, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (0-0) VS Milwaukee Bucks (0-0)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Terry Stotts

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
TJ Ford/Michael Redd/Bobby Simmons/Andrew Bogut/Jamal Magloire


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Andre Iguodala -VS- Michael Redd -*​
I'm assuming that both Magloire and Bogut will be starting, if not then they may have Bogut off the bench and start Joe Smith.

I'm really excited about this game, it's our first game of the season and the first time we get to see our full team in action. I'm looking forward to the new season how we will do in it.

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Kunlun

Don't forget to make your bets on the Sixers! Click here to place your wager.


----------



## Your Answer

GO Sixers!!!!


Time to switch my ringtone back Get Along 76ers!!!


----------



## RedsDrunk

Ah theres no Daly so we don't got our full lineup but it's close enough to be exciting. AI always SMOKES the bucks. That and the fact that its opening night and he's coming off a period of not playing for a while leads me to believe thats he's gonna come out hyped. He'll drop 35 easy. I can't wait.

Tj Ford is pretty impressive. Do you guys think he'll make things difficult?


----------



## jpk

Watch for how well the offense is running the half court plays. If AI is driving up the court and dribbling a lot and never passing, look for another bad season. If they actually are moving without the ball and running a good half court offense, it's a good sign.


----------



## JCB

sixers win this one


----------



## Vermillion

I'm very sorry Ford, but Iverson will not make your first game a very memorable one.


----------



## Kunlun

Vermillion said:


> I'm very sorry Ford, but Iverson will not make your first game a very memorable one.


Well he might drop 60 on him and make it quite memorable.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> Well he might drop 60 on him and make it quite memorable.


I hope he doesn't drop 60, I want to see a balanced team effort out there. I'm tired of 1 on 5.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> I hope he doesn't drop 60, I want to see a balanced team effort out there. I'm tired of 1 on 5.


Hmm... I'll take a win.


----------



## Kunlun

sliccat said:


> Hmm... I'll take a win.


Yeah, that would be the ultimate goal.

My prediction: Sixers win 105-95.


----------



## Kunlun

*Bogut Expected To Start For Injured Smith*



> Andrew Bogut is expected to be in the Bucks' starting lineup tonight when they open the National Basketball Association season at Philadelphia.
> 
> With Joe Smith sidelined by a nagging left knee injury, Bogut will most likely start at power forward next to newly acquired center Jamaal Magloire.
> 
> "I'm going to reserve that until tomorrow, but we probably will start Andrew," Bucks coach Terry Stotts said. "There's a possibility of starting Toni (Kukoc)."


LINK


----------



## BEEZ

jpk said:


> Watch for how well the offense is running the half court plays. If AI is driving up the court and dribbling a lot and never passing, look for another bad season. If they actually are moving without the ball and running a good half court offense, it's a good sign.


 When was the last time this happened?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Kunlun said:


> Don't forget to make your bets on the Sixers! Click here to place your wager.


I'm a drop 3000 on the Sixers. Iggy and AI better not let me down!


----------



## Your Answer

Jus dropped all 1840 pts that i had on em GO SIXERS


----------



## RickyBlaze

This game is televised up here in Canada. I'll be cheering for the Sixers, but it will be interesting to see how Bogut and Ford do. Will Louis Williams be getting any PT? Garbage Minutes?


----------



## rynobot

For NBA League Pass owners this will be the first game televised.


----------



## Your Answer

rynobot said:


> For NBA League Pass owners this will be the first game televised.


Yah I purchased NBA League Pass but im a lil nervous cause on my guide if i go to the channel and go to 7 o clock it doesnt have the game listed just says NBA LEAGUE PASS but if i tune into the channle right now it says its on the channle at 7 so im hopin Time Warner jus hasnt updated there guide


----------



## RedsDrunk

For anyone with IO or time warner theres a free NBA LP preview this week with all the games..kickass
Channel 420+ for me in NYC


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

RedsDrunk said:


> For anyone with IO or time warner theres a free NBA LP preview this week with all the games..kickass
> Channel 420+ for me in NYC


Yep. This is awesome. Channel 402 for me.


----------



## Your Answer

Prediction: 114-88 Sixers


----------



## O.T.

i don't care who wins i just want the bucks to be tired tomorrow for the nets


----------



## Coatesvillain

Webber is moving really well out there.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Yea he's in the post like every play , didn't happen last year. 8 on points on 4/4.


IGGY just destroyed the rim.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm liking the way the team is playing, a ton of ball movement. 6 assists on 8 baskets. And C-Webb is looking a lot better than he did at the end of last season.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Haha.. I hope they don't give the ball to James Thomas again on offense.


----------



## RedsDrunk

LOL..Mo subbed him out FAST....I really like the fast pace of this game. Seems like it really favors us. Lotsa turnovers forced and fastbreak points. We'll outrun em.


----------



## SixersFan

Webber is BACK. YESSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DieSlow69

Sorry I cant come with more updates but my T.V. is in a different room than my computer.....WEBBER is looking awesome......Hes playing physical as hell..........I like the way Mo is moving the ball through Webber too......24 - 17 SIXERS...........



GO SIXERS


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm loving the hustle by Korver, he dived on the ground twice to get the ball, finally got it to Iverson who alley-ooped it to Webber for the slam. 28-20.

The one thing that is bothering me right now is the number of open looks we're giving on the perimeter. Shots that even I might make.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Yea that play was beautiful. I'm actually kind of glad daly isn't playing with a hurt knee. We're running up and down the floor like crazy I doubt he'd be able to keep up.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Another wide open look on the perimeter, Charlie Bell nails the corner three. 32-27 Sixers.

Kukoc hits a long two. 32-29 Sixers after one. Overall, I'm impressed with the team's play.


----------



## DieSlow69

Coatesvillain said:


> I'm loving the hustle by Korver, he dived on the ground twice to get the ball, finally got it to Iverson who alley-ooped it to Webber for the slam. 28-20.
> 
> The one thing that is bothering me right now is the number of open looks we're giving on the perimeter. Shots that even I might make.



We are giving a lot of open looks....Bucks make a little run.....32 -29 SIXERs....

Webber got a nice Block


----------



## Coatesvillain

With the Eagles struggling, basketball season couldn't have come at a better time. Even if the Sixers are losing, nothing is like watching basketball.


----------



## RedsDrunk

They need to start getting their hands in their faces. Your right those open looks are killing what would otherwise be a beautiful first qaurter.


----------



## JS03

That was an interesting first Q of the nba.


----------



## DWade273

*Lookin Good!*

The sixers are looking awesome right now especially chris webber and the team is moving the ball pretty well and it might be to early to say it but the sixers are back big time i love the way they are playing, they maybe jsut need to tighten up more on defense


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

I really hope C-webb makes the ****in critics start kissing his ***. Go Webber!


----------



## RedsDrunk

Looked like they they stepped up thier d thier in the 2nd but the bucks still managed to cut the d with bad shooting on phillys side.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber was playing great, and Hunter started strong as well. Who was the Thomas guy, i didnt watch much this preseason but he looked terrible.


----------



## Coatesvillain

RedsDrunk said:


> They need to start getting their hands in their faces. Your right those open looks are killing what would otherwise be a beautiful first qaurter.


Yeah, and it keeps happening. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow CWebb's on fire... whole team's looking good, except on D...


----------



## RedsDrunk

I believe Thomas a guy we just picked up. He was cut by SA i think after doing pretty well in preseason.


----------



## Coatesvillain

What do people think about Cheeks rotation? Seems like just about everyone has been out there once for the Sixers. It's not bad in the opener, but I'm hoping it settles down as the season goes on.


----------



## RoyWilliams

RedsDrunk said:


> I believe Thomas a guy we just picked up. He was cut by SA i think after doing pretty well in preseason.


I just looked him up and realized who he played for in college.....he looked awful when he was out there though.


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Lookin Good!*



DWade273 said:


> The sixers are looking awesome right now especially chris webber and the team is moving the ball pretty well and it might be to early to say it but the sixers are back big time i love the way they are playing, they maybe jsut need to tighten up more on defense


I merged your thread with the game thread, bc it belongs here.


----------



## TracywtFacy

CWebb's up for a huge triple double if he can get a few more assists...


----------



## Coatesvillain

Looks like the new rules on flops aren't stopping Iverson's ability to draw fouls. No complaints here.


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Lookin Good!*

Webber with a double double already.........NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

TracywtFacy said:


> CWebb's up for a huge triple double if he can get a few more assists...


That would be pretty sweet.....to get it the first nite out.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Coatesvillain said:


> Looks like the new rules on flops aren't stopping Iverson's ability to draw fouls. No complaints here.


Exactly.....8 FTs already.


----------



## SirCharles34

I can't get the game. Thanks for all the updates!

Prove the critics wrong C-webb. It sounds like we're doing well. 

Go Sixers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedsDrunk

I'm not sure I like the rotation man. He's trying to get a feel for how everyone is playing I guess. Korver and salmons are splitting minutes. Same thing with nailon and hunter. I think Mo should just stick with the starting 5 for the majority of the game seeing as they are playing so damn well togather,


----------



## SirCharles34

For those who are actually watching the game, any mention of Sammy's injury?


----------



## Coatesvillain

RedsDrunk said:


> I'm not sure I like the rotation man. He's trying to get a feel for how everyone is playing I guess. Korver and salmons are splitting minutes. Same thing with nailon and hunter. I think Mo should just stick with the starting 5 for the majority of the game seeing as they are playing so damn well togather,


I think he's just doing this because it's the first game of the season. At least that's what I hope.

I'm liking the defense though, a lot of helping, and trapping. The open shots are nerve racking.. but we aren't giving as many open looks as we were under O'Brien.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> I can't get the game. Thanks for all the updates!
> 
> Prove the critics wrong C-webb. It sounds like we're doing well.
> 
> Go Sixers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I get league pass free for a week, thats how i got it. Webbers doing a nice job so far. 18-10-4


----------



## Your Answer

55-50 Sixers at half 

Im Really Impressed I mean I dont know how many people would of expected us to look this good with Iverson only scoring 14 pts and man Webber he looks like hes back to his younger years But outside shooting killed us in the playoffs and its killing us again see what Cheeks can brew up at half time see if he can make some adjustments to that

All in All Great first half of the season 



GO SIXERS!!


----------



## LakerLunatic

I like how Philly is playing, especially in the first QTR, the bucks are pretty garbage so i assume we will be winning this game.


----------



## TracywtFacy

C'mon, I've never seen AI flop... he takes a beating every game (when he's driving, ofcourse). Ofcourse with AI, it's just a law of physics that he'll get alot of calls because since he's so small, even a small bump will genuinely send him flying...


----------



## Coatesvillain

TracywtFacy said:


> C'mon, I've never seen AI flop... he takes a beating every game (when he's driving, ofcourse). Ofcourse with AI, it's just a law of physics that he'll get alot of calls because since he's so small, even a small bump will genuinely send him flying...


Never?


----------



## Sliccat

TracywtFacy said:


> C'mon, I've never seen AI flop... he takes a beating every game (when he's driving, ofcourse). Ofcourse with AI, it's just a law of physics that he'll get alot of calls because since he's so small, even a small bump will genuinely send him flying...


He doesn't exactly flop, it's more like flailing. If he gets knocked over, he'll make really dramatic motions.


----------



## Sliccat

just for the point of being negative, leading the bucks by five at the half isn't exactly great.

And I can't see the game, but the open looks bother me. Wasn't that a huge complaint with O'Brien?


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> just for the point of being negative, leading the bucks by five at the half isn't exactly great.
> 
> And I can't see the game, but the open looks bother me. Wasn't that a huge complaint with O'Brien?


I don't know, I feel good about a five point lead over Milwaukee, since I think highly of the Bucks. And the open looks were a major complaint during O'Brien's time, which is why it's been bothering me. Charlie Bell has gotten most of his points right on the wing with no one anywhere near him.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't know, I feel good about a five point lead over Milwaukee, since I think highly of the Bucks. And the open looks were a major complaint during O'Brien's time, which is why it's been bothering me. Charlie Bell has gotten most of his points right on the wing with no one anywhere near him.


My question is, where are they coming from? You don't really need to double team Milwaukee's bigs, and they're good enough to guard their other positions, so why? Are they over gambling? And then, why on the big men, and not the bottom three positions? Or is Webber not able to guard his man?


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> My question is, where are they coming from? You don't really need to double team Milwaukee's bigs, and they're good enough to guard their other positions, so why? Are they over gambling? And then, why on the big men, and not the bottom three positions? Or is Webber not able to guard his man?


The doubling down low came when Nailon was playing PF, that right there is simply a neccessary evil. With Webber there were a few times he lost Gadzuric. Also I think Magloire is definitely a guy who at times would call for a double when going against Steven Hunter.

A lot of the open looks came from players just getting beat to a spot. Instead of running out, in these situations the players have been stopping and watching.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Also we've been getting a ton of blocks that have led to overpursuit of the rebounds, the bucks just grab it kick it out and bam theres an open shot for em, seen it like 5 times.

Damn tie ballgame....


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow, Iverson laid out there trying to save that ball, slamming onto the front row seats. Good thing they were padded.

Bobby Simmons just nailed a three pointer in Kyle Korver's face to tie the game at 57.


----------



## Sliccat

What's going on?


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sixers have gone cold


----------



## Coatesvillain

TJ Ford is back. I always liked the guy.

Korver drains a three off an Iverson assist. 60 all.


----------



## Coatesvillain

RedsDrunk said:


> Sixers have gone cold


The offense has really stagnated right now. Not moving the ball around like they were earlier.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Hopefully that Webber jumper turns the tide.


----------



## Sliccat

AI with 16 and 6... I'm a little weary. Not dissapointed, just apprehensive.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Webber's also not in the post anymore, he's settling for jumpers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Right now Bobby Simmons is putting in work. And the Sixers offense just isn't the same right now.


----------



## Sliccat

> Right now Bobby Simmons is putting in work. And the Sixers offense just isn't the same right now.


Is the difference in the Sixers or the Bucks?


----------



## Sliccat

No offensive rebounds... Dalembert is missed.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Korver looks like he's really trying hard and hustling but he is getting worked.He's got 4 fouls also. Our team is somewhat shallow who are they gonna sub for him?


----------



## Sliccat

wow, AI's just cold.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sixers in the begining we're passing beautifully, getting off 3 or 4 passes before putting shots up. They had open looks . They also were creating tons of turnovers early and gettin buckets on the breaks. We also aren't drawing as many fouls.


----------



## Sliccat

speaking of missing Dalembert, how is it possible that our starting center only has 1 rebound?


----------



## RedsDrunk

He's not getting the minutes he needs.


1 re in 12 mins is weak though


----------



## RoyWilliams

We look terrible in the second half.....

And i have no clue why Hunter isnt hitting the boards.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> speaking of missing Dalembert, how is it possible that our starting center only has 1 rebound?


He doesn't box out well. There was a reason I wanted Dale Davis more than him, and it's not because I thought Dale Davis was an all-star. Hunter has looked real mechanical out there, struggles catching balls.. etc.


----------



## Pnack

seeing webber back to his old self is great to see


----------



## SixersFan

Korver is being exposed badly for lack of foot speed. He can't get to the hoop when he puts the ball on the floor. Maybe O'Brien was right with him sticking to the three point line?

AI looks old out there. His speed has decreased a lot...

This game should have been won by now.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> He doesn't box out well. There was a reason I wanted Dale Davis more than him, and it's not because I thought Dale Davis was an all-star. Hunter has looked real mechanical out there, struggles catching balls.. etc.


The problem is, you just described Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Coatesvillain

John Salmons is carrying his aggressiveness into the regular season. 73-72 Bucks.

And Hunter pulls a rebound!


----------



## Sliccat

SixersFan said:


> Korver is being exposed badly for lack of foot speed. He can't get to the hoop when he puts the ball on the floor. Maybe O'Brien was right with him sticking to the three point line?
> 
> *AI looks old out there. His speed has decreased a lot...*
> 
> This game should have been won by now.



Please, somebody tell me this isn't true.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> The problem is, you just described Samuel Dalembert.


Which is why I was saying in preseason that Hunter/Dalembert would be an ugly combination on the floor.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> Which is why I was saying in preseason that Hunter/Dalembert would be an ugly combination on the floor.


Not neccesarily. I think that their strengths more than balance out their weaknesses, in short spurts.


----------



## RedsDrunk

damn salmons is looking more like a.i. then a.i. this game.


----------



## Your Answer

Salmons is coming up big

And as for AI looking older and slower I toatlly disagree he got that last steal off pure hustle and speed I think you jus see him not scoring as much and assume that


----------



## Coatesvillain

I think it's hard to gauge whether or not AI lost speed in this one, because TJ Ford is one of the fastest players in the league.


----------



## RedsDrunk

I was just about to say the same thing about ai/tj. He's having a tough shooting night and but it's nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## Sliccat

On the pro side, Cheeks wanted him to pass more, and he has 20 and 9 at the beginning of the fourth. It's a testiment to how truly great he is that we can even consider him having fallen off.


----------



## Rayza

Maybe AI should start becoming pass first shoot second Pg :biggrin: 

John Salmons, what a find he has been .....

C Webb , what a game .. when was the last time u saw someone in philly taking more shoots in a game then AI ?!?

Thanks for the updates guys


----------



## Sliccat

Cheeks leaving Iggy in with four... I like it. It allows Cheeks to gauge Iggy's focus at the beginning of the season. I liked it when Obie did it too.


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

Da Real Cwebb Is Here


----------



## RedsDrunk

Iggy's having a somewhat quiet night. His steals have been really helpful though.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iggy picked up his fifth, and he's sitting. Korver's back in.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Webber in the post finds a cutting Lee Nailon, who slams it home! 88-80 Sixers.


----------



## Pnack

Coatesvillain said:


> Webber in the post finds a cutting Lee Nailon, who slams it home! 88-80 Sixers.


yea that was a great pass by webber


----------



## Coatesvillain

My hat's off to Bobby Simmons, not enough players work hard on their game to get better every season. His work ethic is admirable.


----------



## Your Answer

How bout Iverson with no TO's thats pretty big too


----------



## Sliccat

wow... only 1 TO by AI. I can't wait till tomarrow night.


----------



## Coatesvillain

On that Magloire dunk, why didn't Lee Nailon come over? Webber was out of the play because he went to double on TJ Ford, he couldn't get the ball. Nailon was standing right there, he should've rotated over.


----------



## Sliccat

TJ Ford with 10 assists. As bad as that is, I'm glad he's back, and strong.


----------



## Coatesvillain

BALL MOVEMENT! I love it!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Redd drives on Salmons, but his shot is swatted by Steven Hunter!


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> BALL MOVEMENT! I love it!


That's such a depressing comment. You sound like an LA Clippers fan watching Detroit for the first time.


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> That's such a depressing comment. You sound like an LA Clippers fan watching Detroit for the first time.


Really? It sounded like a Sixers fan, who watched the Sixers under Mo Cheeks for the first time to me.


----------



## Sliccat

Coatesvillain said:


> Really? It sounded like a Sixers fan, who watched the Sixers under Mo Cheeks for the first time to me.


That too... but I wouldn't know


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm liking Salmons' new aggressiveness, but he has to know when to pass the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iverson got fouled going to the hole, it's Simmons' fifth foul. AI hits both. 101-95 Sixers.


----------



## RedsDrunk

He's got a.i.'s tendency to drive hard to the hoop but doesn't kick it out or drop it to the open man under the basket like a.i. does. Maybe its because he doesn't always draw the double when he goes up.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Iverson steals the ball.. and proves he hasn't lost any speed as he sprints down court. Finds Salmons who is fouled going up to the basket. He'll shoot two.


----------



## RedsDrunk

)^^when he's in the air shooting i mean


we got this one locked


----------



## SirCharles34

Nice descriptive comments. I can't wait to watch the highlights on ESPN. 

Later guys, GO PHILLY!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Michael Redd is a max contract player? :laugh:


----------



## Sliccat

31, 9, and 3 stl. Never mind.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Iggy fouls out, redd cuts it to 5 on the line...1 min. left


----------



## Sliccat

judging by this game, if AI and CWebb get 31 and 32, both with double doubles, we should win... half of our games. :dead:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Webber is a beast tonight!


----------



## RedsDrunk

Omg!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## RedsDrunk

Overtime, micheal redd just earned a little bit of his salary


----------



## Pnack

Basketball Is Back Baby And Im Lovin Every Mintute Of It!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Damn, he's still not a max player but Michael Redd nailed the three to tie the game at 102. 

C-Webb froze up when he had the chance to put the team up, and bricked off the front of the rim before that. The ball should've been in Iverson's hands on that play.


----------



## Pnack

ot?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

REDDD!!!

And my boy TJ.. killin it!


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> judging by this game, if AI and CWebb get 31 and 32, both with double doubles, we should win... half of our games. :dead:


If Iguodala gives you anything, they probably will.


----------



## JS03

Wow what a shot.


----------



## Your Answer

I can not believe I jus f'n witnessed that


----------



## Rayza

score ?? whats happening guys ??


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Webber, with his soft fadeaway jumper. Doesn't fall, no surprise.


----------



## Coatesvillain

They had Iverson inbounding? WTH?

Webber had a good look but he missed, and this game is going to OT.


----------



## RedsDrunk

AI shoulda held on a little bit before he rushed a shot when we were up by 5


----------



## Pnack

thats rite redd show em u deserved that new contract


----------



## Your Answer

Up 7 with a minute left that should of never happened


----------



## Coatesvillain

Rayza said:


> score ?? whats happening guys ??


102-102, it's heading into OT.


----------



## Pnack

wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Sliccat

Never ever assume that the sixers have won a game until it's over. ****! :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Too many jumpshots right about now. And the Bucks have found their offensive rhythm.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

108-104. 2 minutes left.


----------



## RedsDrunk

sliccat said:


> Never ever assume that the sixers have won a game until it's over. ****! :curse:



man ain't that the truth..

As well as webber has been playing I'm kinda dissapointed he hasn't hit these important open shots


----------



## Sliccat

****, webber missed a wide open shot. He can't do this now. The sixers can beat the bucks, but they have to relax and focus.


----------



## Sliccat

Webber misses ANOTHER jumper, the game is probably over.


----------



## Sliccat

... and then gives Bogut the three point play, game over. Thank you, Chris.


----------



## Your Answer

What a collapse :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ford is a monster, not much else can be said right now.

And what the hell is Webber doing shooting three pointers?


----------



## RedsDrunk

9 points in 49 seconds?Unless we make the quickest NBA trade ever and get Tmac this one is most definately over...I can't believe we GAVE it away.


----------



## Rayza

Almost tripple double for Ford ...

how dissapointing ... :dead:


----------



## Sliccat

Really... well, there's always tomarrow... the new sixers motto.


----------



## SixersFan

ugh.

the team needs more depth so it doesn't have to rely on Webber to save them. 

the lack of a bench killed them tonight. so did the lack of defense. 

if this game is any indication it's going to be a long year.


----------



## RedsDrunk

RedsDrunk said:


> Ah theres no Daly so we don't got our full lineup but it's close enough to be exciting. AI always SMOKES the bucks. That and the fact that its opening night and he's coming off a period of not playing for a while leads me to believe thats he's gonna come out hyped. He'll drop 35 easy. I can't wait.
> 
> Tj Ford is pretty impressive. Do you guys think he'll make things difficult?


Guess that answers that one huh?


----------



## OnlyTheStrongSurvive

did we really just lose this game?


----------



## Coatesvillain

sliccat said:


> Really... well, there's always tomarrow... the new sixers motto.


A big question is how effective will C-Webb be tomorrow night? Hopefully he'll be more effective than he was in OT.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Dissapointing loss....but Webber and AI ended up playing really well togather

The team meshed well at a lot of points. I mean if it wasn't for that collapse at the last second we woulda won this one. 

When we got Daly and Hunter rotating I think we will improve.


----------



## SirCharles34

NO bench and weak defense = struggle to make playoffs. 

Also, we can't survive all year long with both AI and Webber taking nearly 30 shots per game.


----------



## SirCharles34

Coatesvillain said:


> A big question is how effective will C-Webb be tomorrow night? Hopefully he'll be more effective than he was in OT.


With Detroit's frontline, I see Webber lofting many jump shots.


----------



## mjm1

sliccat said:


> Really... *well, there's always tomarrow*... the new sixers motto.


good luck tomorrow against the defending eastern conference champions, pistons, and then the pacers on saturday.


----------



## RedsDrunk

mjm1 said:


> good luck tomorrow against the defending eastern conference champions, pistons, and then the pacers on saturday.


You going to the nets game tomarrow? I am? If I see you I'll be sure to give you the finger for the sarcasm..


----------



## The Effin One

Here is a short poem I wrote about this loss:

I turned the game off when we were up by 9

I turned the game back on to see Chris Webber take a 3 and miss it

i begin to wonder why Chris Webber is taking a 3 in the last two minutes of overtime

Sixers go down the Court

Bogut does lay up

Webber fouls him

Lay up goes in

I become extremely disappointed

I remember it's the only the first game

It gives me some sense of hope

My over optimism i have every single year comes in

The end.

Interesting point of topic, though-Webber took just as many shots as Iverson and AI had 9 assists on the night. I can't remember the last time Iverson wasn't injured or had some reason to miss extended time and he didn't lead the team in shots. If this becomes frequent we might be seeing him be top 3 in assists and lead the league in scoring again. it really wouldn't surprise me at some point if Iverson could repeat Tiny's record and lead the league in assists and points.

Another thing I noticed is that Korver had a really awful game. I stand by my statement that he was a player who really benefited from O'Brien's system and that he will regress a lot this season. 

Salmons shot a really poor percentage but otherwise I thought he had a pretty decent game, and due to his preseason play it could be considered that he could improve enough to make it into the starting line up. The good thing about Korver regressing is that you know some team is going to love to take on another white three point shooter and he might be worked into a trade somehow. Otherwise, we're stuck with a bad contract.

I know it's the first game so there's really no basis to guess these averages. Just some random predictions from things I observed from the first game. Despite the loss and the choking there were some good parts from this game.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

The positives far outweigh the negatives for the Sixers though. 

+Iverson w/9 assists
+Webber looks like he did in 02
+Iggy for DPOTY
+no dalumbert

-Iverson shot les than 40%
-Loss


----------



## md6655321

sliccat said:


> Really... well, there's always tomarrow... the new sixers motto.


Not when you are playing the Pistons. 

I moved to the Philly area in August, and Im looking forward to following your team. AI is AI and I love Iggy. Good game except the team thought it was only 46 minutes. But if Webber can play to just 80% of tonights level, you guys will definitely get a playoff spot and maybe even win a series.

One thing though. Am I alone in thinking your announcers are terrible? When I first turned the game on, I thought it was only one guy because the other didnt talk for about 5 minutes. And neither of them say anything good.


----------



## mjm1

RedsDrunk said:


> You going to the nets game tomarrow? I am? If I see you I'll be sure to give you the finger for the sarcasm..


lol, now now, its *friendly* sarcasm


----------



## RedsDrunk

Haha I was joking too, just couldn't figure out how to throw a smile face in there cause I'm a noob at this. First time posting was this afternoon.


----------



## SirCharles34

Some good pluses and minuses from dabigticket21. Yeah, I like how Webber came out to make a statement especially when everyone thought he was finished. 

If KK is playing that badly, should Cheeks replace him with Salmons in the starting lineup? 

Also, Cheeks needs to pull a Larry Brown (on Eric Snow) and convince Iggy to shoot the ball more. I'll refrain from saying more untiil I see them play Detroit 2morrow night. 

Go Sixers!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

That play where Redd tied the game was disappointing. I was thinking maybe Cheeks should have went for the foul there. I lost 3000 in Ucash ugh!


----------



## TP3

Welcome to Cheeks-ball. It's dang frustrating. No direction down the stretch, no execution, and absolutely no clue defensively.

But he sure is a nice guy.


----------



## L

Kitty said:


> That play where Redd tied the game was disappointing. I was thinking maybe Cheeks should have went for the foul there. *I lost 3000 in Ucash ugh*!


 :laugh: 
i bet on the nets to win tommorrow against the bucks.
( i hope the bucks will be tired :angel: )


----------



## BEEZ

just got back from the game, very dissapointing. the staidum went Nuts when they were up 9 win 49 secs left. I turned to my friend Kenny and told him we were going to OT and it happened.


----------



## Rayza

alleninsf said:


> Some good pluses and minuses from dabigticket21. Yeah, I like how Webber came out to make a statement especially when everyone thought he was finished.
> 
> If KK is playing that badly, should Cheeks replace him with Salmons in the starting lineup?
> 
> Also, Cheeks needs to pull a Larry Brown (on Eric Snow) and convince Iggy to shoot the ball more. I'll refrain from saying more untiil I see them play Detroit 2morrow night.
> 
> Go Sixers!


Shoot the damn ball Iggy ! Our offense is too predictable !


----------



## Kunlun

Well I just woke up and I checked online for the score and I was terribly disappointed. 

I was reading the recaps online and it sounds like a problem we've had for the past few seasons. Not being able to close out games. What the hell is wrong with us? Is Maurice Cheeks that imcompetant of a coach to keep a 9 point lead with less than a minute left? Or are our players that retarded? Looks like Webber and Iverson had dominating games and Salmons was nice off the bench, but the rest of the team was ****ty. God mother ****ing damn, I am ****ing pissed. I'm going to watch the Suns game now... I'll read the posts in this thread later.


----------



## jpk

Incrediby frustrating game to watch at the end. The first 3.75 quarters were great, then the team fell asleep. 

The difference in the game was a complete lack of intensity at the close of the game, terrible FG% by AI, and a lot of missed baskets by Korver. He air balled a three and bricked a technical free throw for crying out loud! :curse: 

Silver lining is that I think we will see a lot of 30-30 nights from the AI-Webber duo. They are going to be fun to watch. AI is looking really rusty, but I'm sure he'll work it out.

A terrible end to a great performance.


----------



## Kunlun

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Maurice Cheeks*
> 
> *On Allen's comment that they "cracked"…*
> “We should have won the game no doubt about it. There's just no question that we should have won the game. We had the game in hand and we took some quick shots and they ended up stopping the clock with the one foul and then they continued to play. I think that's what it was, not that we cracked, but they continued to play and I thought we thought we had the game won and they made a couple of shots. Typically when a team goes down three points with 20 seconds they call a timeout but I think they continued to play (and that) kept us on our heels. It’s a backbreaker.”
> *
> On defense and keeping Bucks out on the perimeter*
> “I don't think we worried about them shooting a lay-up and I don't think they even looked like they were going to shoot a lay-up, but they continued to play and typically when a team is down three, they call a timeout. They did not call a timeout which kept us on our heels and they were able to keep us on our heels and they were able to get the ball to the guy they wanted and he made the shot. Give him credit; he made the shot.”
> *
> On the poor play in the first quarter*
> “I thought they (Philadelphia) played great. Their defense was great and they caused us to turn the ball over. I think we were anxious. When you play against Allen (Iverson), if you’re not careful with the ball he (Iverson) is going to disrupt you. If you shoot quick or don’t change sides with the ball you allow him to get in to transition (where) it is difficult to guard him. During the first two timeouts, I told our team to slow down a little bit, and we seemed to do that.
> *
> On defense at conclusion of game…*
> “I don't think we defended well the whole game, but as I said we were up three points and they continued to play. Ultimately it wasn't the last shot, there are things that happen through the course of the game that help you lose games, but certainly that particular play put it into overtime. I don't think we ever really recovered from that shot.”
> *
> On Andre Iguodala being in foul trouble in the fourth quarter*
> “Being in foul trouble hurt us because I thought he was doing a fairly good job of keeping the ball out of Michael Redd's hands when he was guarding him. I keep going back to the fact that they kept us on our heels. They continued to push the ball and they got the one foul on Andre (Iguodala) that stopped the clock. And then we came down and got a quick shot and then we were back on our heels again and I think Andre for the most part did a nice job."
> *
> On pre-game emotion of returning to Philadelphia*
> "That emotion is gone now. There aren't any more emotions now. It was great. I am just trying to get the game going and get the season going. And this is not the way I want to get it going so we have a game tomorrow night and we've got to be ready to play tomorrow night."
> 
> *Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> 
> *On tonight’s loss*
> “We just cracked. We had the game. We’re not supposed to lose that one. I would rather get blown out then lose that one.”
> “We just didn’t get it done. Out of 82 games it’s unheard of to think that you can win every game but that was one that we should of had. As a team we have to accept that we had a chance to win a basketball game and we just didn’t get it done. I think that it’s better for us now then later on because hopefully we can learn from this experience and make sure that it doesn’t happen again.”
> 
> *On fouling Michael Redd after he put the three up*
> “I never thought about it. I never thought about fouling. In that situation we would give him a two, we wouldn’t give him a three and he just made them. He had a hand up in his face and he still made the shot. That’s not how we lost the game. We just cracked at the end of the game. We did something that we have to learn from.”
> 
> *On what “cracking” means*
> “We just cracked. I guess you have to be a basketball player to understand but we just didn’t get it done. We had a chance to put them away and we didn’t do it. It’s just a basketball term, that’s all.”
> *
> On this just being the first game*
> “That’s the way that you want to look at it but obviously we wanted to give the fans something to look forward to and be excited about. Hopefully they had fun. They didn’t leave the arena the way that they wanted to but hopefully they saw something in us that they can come and cheer for night in and night out.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Chris Webber*
> 
> *On tonight’s loss*
> “This is one of 82 [games]. We have 81 [games] left. We’re disappointed and we’re hurt about this, but we have to snap out of it quick because we play tomorrow.”
> *
> On whether he felt the Sixers need to work on their defensive chemistry*
> “We just had a bad break today. If we won this game, I don’t know if we’d be talking about that question. So, I don’t want to start anything by saying we have to work on our defensive chemistry. We’re going to be fine, and we’re playing without one of the best shot blockers in the league.”
> 
> *On Allen Iverson’s comment that the Sixers seemed to “ crack” tonight*
> “If Allen said it I definitely buy it. You can’t lose games like that. He and I have been in that position a lot of times. When that happens you almost have to say, ‘OK, they just made a 10-0 run or a 7-0 run on us, now let’s remember that we’re up and go out and play.’ His words are right because, as a unit, you have to have that calmness and that savvy that you can’t do anything about what you messed up. There is a minute left, you are up seven, just get three stops.”
> 
> *Sixers Guard John Salmons*
> 
> *On how much the Sixers wanted to win Maurice Cheeks’ first game as head coach*
> “That is the biggest disappointment for this game - trying to win it for Mo. We have 81 more left for him, and we are going to try to win a lot more.”
> *
> On the Sixers chemistry*
> “We haven’t played with our whole team all preseason, and we still don’t have Sam. That is a shot blocker right there. Steven Hunter has been doing a great job blocking shots. If we can get both of them out there together blocking shots and getting used to C-Webb and A.I. on the floor at the same time, I think that is going to help us out a lot.”
> 
> *On how excited he was to get quality playing time and opportunities*
> “There were some ups and some downs, but I am taking all the ups away from this game and try to continue them tomorrow.”


*Full report here:*
Sixers/Bucks Postgame Report


----------



## AIFan

tough loss. Philly needs to toughen up on the defensive end, they just didn't seem to want it bad enough at the end and allowed Milwaukie to get right back into the game and eventually win it. I think there were some bad decisions made, specifically on the play where the Bucks were down 3, less than 10 seconds to go, and TJ Ford weaves his way through a few defenders and finds Michael Redd for the game tying 3. TJ Ford should have been fouled and we wouldn't be talking about this right now. Horrible decision, those guys have to use thier heads out there and tonight they just didn't get it done. Must be the clothesh:

It was nice to see AI and CWebb have huge nights like they did tonight, I don't see that happening much more though cause CWebb isn't gonna put up those number regularly. Major props to TJ Ford, he did his thing out there and he just won another fan


----------



## Lakers Own

That was a dissapointing loss. I felt the Sixers beat themselves. The first quarter they were on a roll. Then their D started to breakdown and they were taking some suspect shots. I wasn't surprised at AI's performance he's always that good. However C-Webb played very very well. I also like John Salmons off the bench he was playing good. Andre Iguodala should've stepped up a bit more on the O but I'm sure that will come as the season progresses.


----------



## jpk

Man, I'm still steamed about that loss...

OK, there are two possible things to think about.
1. That is the best the 76ers can play and they still lost. We can't see much better out of AI or Webber and yet they still lose. Since they have no role players to count on, we can therefore expect them to therefore lose every other game this way.

2. That is the rust of no pre-season or practice together and they can only get better. We can expect them to start to gel more the rest of the way deep into the playoffs.

I'm actually thinking they might be closer to #1 than #2 right now, sue me.


----------



## LakerLunatic

Lakers Own said:


> That was a dissapointing loss. I felt the Sixers beat themselves. The first quarter they were on a roll. Then their D started to breakdown and they were taking some suspect shots. I wasn't surprised at AI's performance he's always that good. However C-Webb played very very well. I also like John Salmons off the bench he was playing good. Andre Iguodala should've stepped up a bit more on the O but I'm sure that will come as the season progresses.




Where does this guy come up with this stuff? He must write for CNN or ESPN, i ****ing love him.


----------



## Vermillion

Jeez...on the plus side, Iverson had a 9-to-1 assist-turnover rate tonight.


----------



## Dez24

Bucks fan here, awesome game. I'm not boasting or bragging either. I would have said that had we lost, which I fully expected to all the way up to the fourth quarter. Why I wonder, didn't you guys foul TJ Ford before he gave it to Redd. And why didn't you run a play for AI at the end? Anyways, it was very entertaining watching AI and TJ tear up the court. I could watch that for 81 more games, win or loss. Made me tired just watching those two run up and down the court. Good luck in your season and I just hope AI doesn't get revenge at our next meeting (which he probably will).


----------



## L

Dez24 said:


> Bucks fan here, awesome game. I'm not boasting or bragging either. I would have said that had we lost, which I fully expected to all the way up to the fourth quarter. Why I wonder, didn't you guys foul TJ Ford before he gave it to Redd. And why didn't you run a play for AI at the end? Anyways, it was very entertaining watching AI and TJ tear up the court. I could watch that for 81 more games, win or loss. Made me tired just watching those two run up and down the court. Good luck in your season and I just hope AI doesn't get revenge at our next meeting (which he probably will).


ur questions r the same ones the bucks play- by -play guy asked on tv. :angel:


----------



## Dizmatic

TP3 said:


> Welcome to Cheeks-ball. It's dang frustrating. No direction down the stretch, no execution, and absolutely no clue defensively.
> 
> But he sure is a nice guy.


Wow. One game and now that defines the Cheeks era. The fact that after half time they looked flat and took bad shots had everything to do with Cheeks right? Give me a break. Webber look like a completely different player under Cheeks. The loss was a heart breaker, but they need to address the lack of perimeter defense. Maybe it's me, but I'm willing to give them a few more games. Don't forget Dalembert did not play either.


----------



## jpk

I have to agree that harping on Cheeks is a bit premature. He seems to have the team working together in ways that O'Brien could never fathom. They are passing and hustlling. The only weak spot was defense fell asleep and the offense became content in the second half. I think they were tired and assumed they were going to win. Maybe Cheeks could have yelled at them more to wake them up, but other than that I think he did fine.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

Interesting game, I really wish I would have been able to seen the whole hting. But think about it this way, if Redd does not make that last shot, the overall attitude would probably be different. I sure as hell was pissed to see a 7 poit lead blown, but 81 one more, hopefully we learn.


----------

